# surgery



## it's only me (Apr 15, 2011)

hey ya'll, i'm going into the hospital on the 19th for surgery, i've had some female issues for yrs that i wish i could've avoided, but some things just comes with age i guess(lol). so send up a few prayers & good vibes for me.

if all goes well, i'll only be in overnite so that's what i'm hopeing & praying for, now i've just gotta have the will power to relax & stay off my feet for 2 wks.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 15, 2011)

Well good luck to you, woman. I hope everything goes as well as it can for you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2011)

Best of luck, speedy uneventful recovery and prayers on way up. Take good care and update us when you can. Hugs.


----------



## jdsumm (Apr 15, 2011)

Sending (((hugs))) and good thoughts your way. Sending up some prayers for you too! I was just getting ready to post a similar request as I found out last week that the docs have finally exhausted the alternatives so I will be having a hysterectomy. They finally called me back today and my surgery is scheduled for May 5th. I don't mean to hijack your thread, just wanted you to know that I can relate and will certainly be praying.


----------



## it's only me (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks ladies i'll up date u guys when i feel better, & jdsumm, girl don't worry about hijacking my thread it's all about sisterhood us girls are all in this together, but actually i decided against the hysterectomy i couldn't see myself doing that to my body, i got a 2nd opinion & i'm trying something esle, but if it don't work, then MAYBE i'll think about an hysterectomy.


----------



## it's only me (Apr 25, 2011)

all is well, not a 100% yet, maybe 60% still have stitches that has to be removed on the 5th, was a 6hr surgery, removed 2 fibroids each about the size of an xl egg (left the smaller ones) & removed some scar tissue no hysterectomy need, he used a robot for surgery, so i'm sitting here with 4 holes in my stomach 3 on the right & 1 on the left, the only problem is i just can't get my tastebuds back, i've lost 11lbs since i've been home & my hormones for some reason seems to be all over the place, i don't know if that's normal or not, i'll check back in when i get up to 75 or 80%(lol).


----------

